# Остеохондроз, обширный болевой синдром



## go2sleep (26 Сен 2014)

здравствуйте!
я рядовой, сейчас в госпитале, пожаловался в части на остеохондроз, поясница, отдача в область между ягодицами ток как будто, сердца(бывает при выдохе колет,приходится  понемногу выдыхать, стопу, частый тик по телу. Раз поясница, сделали МРТ поясницы и сказал нейрохирург, что  я здоров ( хоть и обнаружили выпячивания, протрузии,остеофиты.  жалобам не верят. но ведь не все исследовали, что создаёт такие боли?

Нужно искать причину боли в другом месте (в грудном отделе,например)?

Прилагаю результаты МРТ. Не панацея, но все,что исследовали. В грудном отделе сколиоз 5 градусов.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Сен 2014)

go2sleep написал(а):


> Прилагаю результаты МРТ


Выложите снимки и опишите свои данные и жалобы подробно.


----------



## La murr (26 Сен 2014)

*go2sleep*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Обратите внимание на эту просьбу, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/


----------



## go2sleep (26 Сен 2014)

Мне 22 года. Лежу в данный момент в госпитале Североморска, были жалобы на боль в пояснице, отдачу в бедро, стопу, в области сердца при выдохе бывает схватывает, между ягодицами и мошонкой бывает стреляет.  Нейрохирург обратил внимание на боль в пояснице и сделали МРТ, снимок у него, не могу вам предоставить, но прикрепил описание. 
От дальнейшего консультирования отказывается, мол "вы жаловались на поясницу - там ничего нет", но ведь боли могут быть от других отделов, как быть? Спасибо


----------



## go2sleep (30 Сен 2014)

Здравствуйте, я в армии, в госпитале, жаловался на боль в пояснице, отдающую боль в ягодицы, бедро. Сделали МРТ поясничного отдела - годен. Но я не об этом. Также узнал, что моя боль в сердце и груди ( раз в неделю при вдохе, я чувствую,что не могу выдохнуть,только маленькими порциями) может быть причиной проблем с позвоночником, врач нейрохирург подтвердил, что" это межреберная невралгия, нерв защемило, у всех бывает", но исследовать, делать снимки не стали. Вопрос: является ли эта боль подходящей по какому либо пункту и по какому именно. Так ли,что это может быть у каждого? Сколько не спрашивал, никто с этим не сталкивался. 

Статья предусматривает заболевания, поражения (первичные и вторичные) краниальных нервов (кроме II и VIII пар черепных нервов), спинальных нервов, корешков и ганглиев.

К пункту "а" относятся:

последствия (неврологические симптомы, сохраняющиеся в течение 6 месяцев и более от начала заболевания нервной системы) полиневритов (полиневропатий), плекситов (плексопатий) воспалительного и интоксикационного происхождения, опухолей периферических нервов, сопровождающиеся выраженными расстройствами движений, чувствительности и трофики (приведены в пояснениях к пункту "а" статьи 27 расписания болезней);
частые (2 и более раза в год) рецидивирующие и длительно протекающие радикулиты, сопровождающиеся стойким болевым синдромом с двигательными и вегетативно-трофическими нарушениями, требующие непрерывного продолжительного (4 месяца и более) стационарного и амбулаторного лечения;
плекситы и тяжелые формы невралгии тройничного нерва при безуспешном лечении.
К пункту "б" относятся:

заболевания периферических нервов и сплетений, при которых умеренно расстраивается основная функция;
хронические, рецидивирующие радикулиты, плекситы, невропатии, невриты, сопровождающиеся в период обострения вынужденным положением туловища, болями по ходу нервов и т. д. и требующие непрерывного стационарного и амбулаторного лечения в течение 2-3 месяцев.
К пункту "в" относятся:

рецидивирующие болезни периферических нервов и сплетений с редкими обострениями без тенденции к нарастанию двигательных, чувствительных и трофических расстройств;
нерезко выраженные остаточные явления, обусловленные перенесенными в прошлом обострениями, незначительно нарушающие функцию.
К пункту "г" относятся остаточные явления болезней периферических нервов в виде незначительных нарушений чувствительности, небольших атрофий или ослабления силы мышц, которые не нарушают функцию конечности и имеют тенденцию к восстановлению


----------



## La murr (30 Сен 2014)

*go2sleep*, не стоит создавать множественные темы - Вы можете получить ответ на заданный Вами вопрос здесь.


----------

